

Ask HN: Someone has hacked my Wife's Gmail Account, how can I track him? - Concours

It's 6:00 am in Germany, my wife's sleeping and after 10 minutes of work, her Gtalk icon appear on my sidebar showing her online, off and back online again for several minutes now, since I know, nobody else has her Gmail credentials and she's sleeping. How can I find out who it is, I suspect someone somehow close to her in someway, Colleauge, friend...any Idea? I know about the last activity option of Gmail that shows the location of the last activity. Is there any other option to track the person?<p>P.S. I also know of teh two steps authentication and will enable it in the next couple of hours on her account
======
benologist
Bottom right of gmail you can see the account activity.

Last account activity: 52 minutes ago Details <\-- link

~~~
Concours
Thanks for the suggestion, that's what I will check when she's awake, for now
I'll like to be able to use the datas to find out "exactly" from where the
account was accessed and how often, what google shows in Gmail as Location (IP
address) isn't very accurate. I guess they have the exact datas, I don't just
know what to do to get them....maybe I should just try emailing someone from
their security team.

------
nostromo17
maybe her computer is just on and the say wifi connection is just wavering the
connection on and off

~~~
Concours
Fully right, turns out to be the case. Thx , I have however enabled the 2
step-authentication, just in case.

